# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαρίζεται γκριφον κανις

## Ryu

χαριζεται αυτη η μικρη,ειναι περιπου 6 μηνων και γυρω στα 6 κιλα!βρεθηκε παρατημενη στο βουνο με δερματικα,και τωρα που εστρωσε και εφτιαξε το μαλι της,ψαχνουμε να της βρουμε σπιτακι!

----------


## jk21

Ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!!!
Ευχομαι γρηγορα το πλασματακι αυτο να βρει ανθρωπους να το αγαπησουν οπως εσυ !

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν ειχα ήδη 7 σκυλακια!!! σιγουρα θα την επαιρνα!!! ειναι μια κουκλα!!!

Μακαρι να βρει ενα καλο ζεστο σπιτι!

----------


## panos70

Πανεμορφο ειναι παιδια ,μπραβο Δεσποινα για την κινηση σου να την παρεις οπως ηταν αδεσποτη και να την κανεις καλλα

----------


## Lina p Kilkis

Καλησπέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για το συγκεκριμένο σκυλάκι,για να μην πω ότι το θέλω επειγόντως. Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου????????

----------


## Ryu

η σκυλιτσα αναζητα ακομα σπιτι.

----------

